# 1997 Mercedes SL600 V12- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Having been detailing for quite a few years now, it is always kind of exciting to get a vehicle booked in that you haven't detailed before, on this occasion a beautiful Mercedes SL600 that the owner has restored back to it's former glory, just let down slightly by the bodyshop defects and swirls.










Booked in for a Paintwork Correction detail and brake hub refinishing over the course of 5 days.

Day 1 started with the brake refinishing, flattened back and 2 coats primer, anthracite and laquer. In addition the front calipers were given a blow over with some matt black, not in the original plan but made a big difference to the aesthetics.










Day 2 and machine polishing underway, a few pictures below showing comparisons over the course of 3 days, all pictures prior to refinement stages.





































***Paintwork protected using Nanolex Ultra.
***Alloys sealed with Autobrite Hellshine.
***Glass sealed using G-Techniq G4
***Plastic trim treated with Nanolex trim rejuvanator.
***Tyres dressed using Zaino Z16.
***Britework polished with the Britemax metal twins.

*Final Results.*















Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated as always.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

What a lovely car and finish. Credit to you, great stuff


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Nice work Rob:thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Great work on a very special car, these v12s are going to be worth a fortune in the near future. 
Well done mate.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a great result!


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Spot on Rob, Great work as usual :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

ted11 said:


> Great work on a very special car, these v12s are going to be worth a fortune in the near future.
> Well done mate.


I'd buy it in a heart beat... if I could afford it.

Super tidy now. Great work as usual Rob.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning work Rob looks immence now!


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Perfect Rob, looks tip top.


----------



## tommyboy40 (Feb 28, 2012)

McClane said:


> I'd buy it in a heart beat... if I could afford it.
> 
> Super tidy now. Great work as usual Rob.


They're actually cheaper to own than you think. I would have loved to go for the V12 when I bought mine. Lovely work on the detail, it's inspiration for mine


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

Former Red Sox pitcher Pedro Martinez used to own one of those. Very nice car. Great spruce up!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb work Rob :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

That Sir, is the ( insert expletive. ) Top work.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Tremendous Rob, now has a finish it can be proud of after the restoration! Stunning work as usual!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

Rob, I'm lost for words!

You have special skills and special cars!


----------



## Favorito (Jul 11, 2012)

Fantastic work


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Beautiful, I'd say in better shape now paint finish wise than when it was supplied new


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys, much appreciated.

What the customer said-

_Hi Rob.

Those photo's will show the quality of your work, which will form a very important part of the SL's history for any future buyer, but that's a long way into the future!

Thanks for putting a big smile on my face and a deep shine on the SL.

Kind regards_


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

*A year on..*

One of our many repeat customers brought his fabulous SL600 back recently, for some tender loving care. Overall the owner had looked after it very well, but for a few light defects here and there.

After a few days of machining, detailing and POLISHANGEL® accredited treatments.


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

awesome


----------



## rdoyle21 (Jul 15, 2011)

Very Nice, I've always loved that era of SL's. Great example


----------



## tommyboy40 (Feb 28, 2012)

I just came a little bit


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

Time and a place mate^


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Good stuff Rob, quite a nice shape to machine by the looks of it.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Lovely looking motor, nice job too :thumb:


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Very nice as usual Rob.


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Well done Rob, really nice job. That is a really nice machine.


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Stunning work, both cars look like new


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

N I C E :thumb: :thumb:


----------

